# 2015 Chevrolet Trax Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

> Canada appears to be the North American test-bed for small automobiles. The Smart Fortwo spent an entire generation in the Great White North before making its way to the U.S. market and Nissan offered the compact X-Trail crossover to Canadians before the introduction of the Rogue.
> 
> Before Pontiac died, the G3 (Wave) and G5 (Pursuit) were both offered in Canada before their subsequent introduction to American consumers. Picking up where its late corporate sibling left off, Chevrolet is now offering the subcompact Trax crossover for American consumption after a two-year run in the land of maple syrup and hockey.
> 
> With an overall length of 168.5 inches, the Trax slots in between its two main competitors, the longer Mitsubishi Outlander Sport and the shorter Nissan Juke. Although taller than either of those vehicles, the Trax’s 6.2 inches of ground clearance is less than the Outlander Sport or the Juke, highlighting the little Chevrolet’s mission as more of an urban run-about than a mild off-roader.


Read the full 2015 Chevrolet Trax Review at AutoGuide.com


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your link appears to be for the Onstar Remote Link app, here is the link to the Chevy Trax Review: 2015 Chevrolet Trax Review - AutoGuide.com News


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Your link appears to be for the Onstar Remote Link app, here is the link to the Chevy Trax Review: 2015 Chevrolet Trax Review - AutoGuide.com News


It's working for me and no edits to original post. Are you on the AG app looking at this? The AG forum links on the AG app go rogue on you when you post/click them inside the app.



We kinda got this vehicle in it's most expensive form as the Buick Encore. 

The Trax does have the grown up version of the Sonic's motorcycle gauges that I like.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> It's working for me and no edits to original post. Are you on the AG app looking at this? The AG forum links on the AG app go rogue on you when you post/click them inside the app.


When I click on the link at the bottom of their post, it takes me to the link below. I'm not running the app, Chrome browser on the PC. 
What is OnStar RemoteLink? » AutoGuide.com News


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I see why it worked for you and not me.... Below is an exact copy of their links. The first part links to the onstar story, the autoguide part links to the correct story. If I hover my mouse over each part it shows two different links(shown in lower left of chrome). 

Read the full 2015 Chevrolet Trax Review at AutoGuide.com


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I went to look at one of these because I kind of liked them in pictures. Saw one in the dealer lot and didn't even stop the car, to busy laughing at it and then turned around and went home. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I see why it worked for you and not me.... Below is an exact copy of their links. The first part links to the onstar story, the autoguide part links to the correct story. If I hover my mouse over each part it shows two different links(shown in lower left of chrome).
> 
> Read the full 2015 Chevrolet Trax Review at AutoGuide.com


Ok now I see where you got the OnStar part. No clue why I didn't click on the part that said Trax review.



money_man said:


> I went to look at one of these because I kind of liked them in pictures. Saw one in the dealer lot and didn't even stop the car, to busy laughing at it and then turned around and went home.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I havent seen them in person, just watched a bunch of video when I seen them pop up online in canada and elsewhere as the dealerships were pushing the 14 CTD's on us. The Buick version actually looks nice in person like the Verano front and side profile. Back is kinda meh. Dash I'm still partial to, may need to grow on me.

This










Vs this


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

it looks like a sonic hatch and a kia rhondo had a deformed cheap baby


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My wife loves it! Reminds her of her 2012 Sonic hatchback.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> It's working for me and no edits to original post. Are you on the AG app looking at this? The AG forum links on the AG app go rogue on you when you post/click them inside the app.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish we were getting this radio. The model we get has the same craptastic one the Sonic has. looks cheap, feels cheap, works poorly.
Is Mary still breathing?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow, the FWD model is 200 lbs less than a Cruze Eco, 400 less than an automatic!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's because it is Gamma based, similar to the Sonic


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Just my opinion but this thing is god awful hideous...


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

In person the Buick looks like a top heavy clown car. Seems like the short wheelbase would make it unstable at high speed. Haven't seen the Chevy yet.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jalaner said:


> In person the Buick looks like a top heavy clown car. Seems like the short wheelbase would make it unstable at high speed. Haven't seen the Chevy yet.


Haha do you remember the Suzuki Vitara/Chevy Tracker? They were top heavy, super clumsy, horribly slow little SUVs. Kinda looks like its successor.


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I looked for this specifically at the Phoenix Auto Show. After years of the North American Auto Show this was so limited... moral of the story no Trax was there.

I liked the Encore well enough. My father and I were thinking of my mother for the car, she wants the smallest "sit upright" car available. I wonder how much the AWD option adds to the price.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Rich+Cruze! said:


> I liked the Encore well enough. My father and I were thinking of my mother for the car, she wants the smallest "sit upright" car available. I wonder how much the AWD option adds to the price.


AWD is a $1500 option on the Encore.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I remember the Trax had AWD but not in LS trim.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

I really like the looks of this. The fact that it costs a lot less than the encore may put this on my list of cars next year. The next generation Cruze will be on the short list too, but I like the idea of another AWD to go with the Acadia.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

hawkeye said:


> I really like the looks of this. The fact that it costs a lot less than the encore may put this on my list of cars next year. The next generation Cruze will be on the short list too, but I like the idea of another AWD to go with the Acadia.


There is a member here with a Trifecta Tuned Encore if that helps you any.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Merc6, thanks for the info. I'm still a little over a year away from buying. We'll pass on the '11 Cruze to our daughter and will get a replacement for my wife. I always like to buy new, since I use my gm card earnings.


----------

